

Should my barber do a technology upgrade? - ashtewari
http://www.tewari.info/2014/07/12/should-my-barber-do-a-technology-upgrade/

======
markhall
Great article! I've had similar thoughts with many service businesses still
'living in the stone age' but I realize that as tech people, we undervalue the
importance of the transition. Great action plan and applicable to other
verticals

